# Spirit Halloween now ships internationally to over 200 countries worldwide!



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

*Spirit Halloween now ships internationally to over 200 countries worldwide!* 

With our partner, iShopUSA, we can deliver your most wanted Halloween costumes and decorations to most countries anywhere in the world. 

 Click here to learn more about our new service: www.spirithalloween.com/shipping1/#name10​


----------

